# Snakes of Ithaka



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Right this is a role play based on the Iron Snake Chapter

The squad Athens, belongs to the Iron Snake Chapter. Named after its founder, its history is steeped in glory. However the squad was destroyed in the campaign against the Greenskins that invaded Ganahedarak. The greenskin horde threatened the Reef Stars that the Iron Snake chapter was sworn to protect. The entire squad has had to be re-filled under the original name, with several experienced members from other squads, and several new recruits from the chapter.

Chapter Master Seydon has been contacted by Governor Mendon of the planet Prothius Ultra, who has requested the presence of the Iron Snakes after a large chaos cult was discovered on the planet. After a few weeks the whole planet was thrown into turmoil as cultists and chaos space marines of the Alpha legion began to attack planetary Defence Forces. A small taskforce has been sent, under command of Chaplain Ajax Serpentus to Prothius Ultra, a small planet on the western edge of the Reef Stars. It numbers several Tactical squads, amounting to 40 brethren, and a number of war vehicles. You are a member of the squad of Athens, who will be in the thick of the fighting. 

=========================================================

Alright then I am looking for 10 players to act as Athens squad. If anyone else wants to play as a Guardsmen then thats ok, I will allocate more slots. Maximum number of players is 15 at the moment. Your character will be set out like this.

*Name: *Chaplain Ajax Serpentus

*Age:* 287

*Appearance:* Ajax is a grizzled veteran, with short grey streaked hair. He has dark blue eyes, and his face is scarred from the constant warfare. He stands taller than most marines, and thicker at the shoulders then some.

His armour is the death armour that all Chaplains wear, as black as midnight, and with a mass of skulls decorating it. His left pauldron still has the chapter symbol on it, while his right is a giant skull. His chest holds the Aquila, and his wrists both have skulls engraved into it. He wears the skull on his helmet that most Chaplains wear. Like all Iron Snake Space Marines he carries a small vial of the water from Ithaka with him when he is deployed away from his homeworld.

*Personality:* Ajax is very grim and determined both in and out of battle. Being a Chaplain wields great responsibility, being responsible for the Spiritual guidance of the Marines. He is pragmatic and rather blunt, leading to a 
general animosity that other Imperial commanders feel towards him. Outside of battle, on Ithaka, Ajax can often be found in either the training cages, or the Reclusiam.

In battle Ajax is often found at the fore front of the force, leading charges and fighting were the battle is thickest. He doesn’t believe that some fights aren’t winnable, and will always be seen crushing xeno, or traitors under his Crozius Arcanum, a battle cry or a prayer to the Emperor on his lips.

*Wargear:* Crozius Arcanum, Rosarius in the form of an eagle around his neck, Plasma pistol “Emperors Voice”.

*History:* Ajax was born to a nomadic seafaring people on Ithaka. He loved the sea at a young age, and seemed likely to follow in his fathers’ steps. However that wasn’t to be, one day native sea-wyrms destroyed everything that Ajax loved, leaving him stranded on a few planks, the remains of his father’s boat. 

He drifted for over a week in the vast ocean, before being picked up by a battle brother, who returned him to the Fortress Monastery on Ithaka. He was accepted into the ranks of the Iron Snakes, and picked out for the Reclusiam for his zeal and strong belief in the Emperor. Ajax studied under Reclusiarch Koli and soon became a full chaplain. 

He participated in part of the relief force, sent to save Chapter Master Seydon and his force of marines from the orks in Ganahedarak, and took several trophies from the orks. He is a well respected member of the Iron Snakes.

=========================================================

Ok the squad will consist of the following:

*Sergeant Lucifer (Snowy)*

1xApothecary

1xSpecial weapon Trooper (Flamer, plasma or melta)

1xStandard Bearer(showing squad icon and attached to backpack.)

6x Battle Brothers *Brother Rico Stantinus (bloodthrister)*, *Brother Tyrus Malakai (Farseer Darvaleth)*, *Brother Hektor Priam (Fire Starter Pyro)*

Wargear (available for Apothecary, Standard Bearer and Battle Brother): Sealances (a type of Javelin used to kill sea-wyrms for initiation), war-blades (Short Swords), Combat shields, Bolter, Bolt Pistol. Sergeant can have Power weapon or a Combi-weapon. Specialist weapons ONE only Plasma gun, meltagun, flamer, and may also take a war-blade or sea lance.

Guardsmen wargear, if any, Autogun, Meltagun, flamer closecombat weapon and laspistol, long las. Anything else IF you PM me first and I say ok.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll join

Name: Sergeant Lucifer

Age: 142

Appearance: Lucifer is a rarity in the Iron Snakes Chapter, he has long black hair and deep blue eyes, making him look like a creature of the dark, he stands much taller than an average Marine and is very thin, having much less muscle than a normal Astarte, yet he could outfight anyone who comes near him. But he has a long scar from were his arm was cut open by a sea-wyrm, Lucifer kept its tooth and has it on a chain around his neck inscribed with "Faith is my shield"

His armour is very bland, he thinks only of killing and commanding, yet it still has the Chapter symbol and the squads symbol, and his personal heraldry, a snake that winds its way up his back, starting at his waist and rising to his neck, where it stops, but is finished off by his helmet, with the head of the back of his helmet.

Personality: Lucifer is a very smart Marine, he has the highest IQ in the whole squad and has thunk his way out of situations other Astartes don't believe, he has a high personality, and has a habit of having to know everything, he will question orders to get the full story and is not satisfied with the simple answer, as such much tension lies between him and his former Sergeant, especially when a fight broke out between them and Lucifer tricked him into punching a Veteran.

Wargear: Power Weapon with a long grip and slightly curved, it is rumoured to be based on a Katana, from old times, and a Bolt Pistol fashioned to have the ammo feed in the grip, so it is loaded like any normal pistol. He also carries the War-Sword he used to kill the Sea Wyrm, it is covered in Lucifers heraldry and the pommel of the Sword is the head of a snake.

History: Not much is known about Lucifer as he rarely talks to anyone outside of battle, thus the lack of a surname, all that is known about him is that he was an orphan and he was knwon to have a tenuous relationship with most of the Marines outside of the squad. He has had many other marines willing to take his post and he has fought back their challenges since he became a marine. He was part of the Imperial response to the Thirteen Black Crusade and won much asteem and is now thought to be untaintable, he fought a greater daemon and even though it beat him in combat, he had bought enough time for the dropships to bring in the reserves.

Hope that's good


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

@: Snowy: I would like to see your history expand a bit. Its too short at the moment i think. Apart from that it is fine though the Iron Snakes dont really have a first company.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

all right, you've got me in as your 1st battle brother 

*Name:* Rico Stantinus
*Age:* 249
*Appearance:* Rico is slightly smaller and thinner than the average Space Marine. He wears a tribal tattoo on his face, his skin is tanned and his head is always shaven. The studs on his forehead are always kept in tip-top condition to show his years of service. His armour is the standard type, with one exception: his left greave is covered in the skin of the sea-wyrm he had to kill in order to become an initiate. His MK4 helmet always hangs on his waist. 
*Personality:* Rico is a calm, confident character. He has seen battles, where they were heavily outnumbered, but still won. Therefor he thinks no battle can be lost. He's also very disciplined with the maintenance of his weaponry. 
*Wargear:* Bolt Pistol, Sealance, Combat Shield, frag and krak grenades.
*History:* Rico was born on a small tundra-planet. He was the only child of the family and when he got the chance to get recruited he was glad he could finally meet other humans, about his age. The sea-wyrm hunt was tough for him and he took the longest in the chapter-history. But he was one of the few to come back with a male sea-wyrm and survive. His body covered in wounds.

As a scout Rico found he was made for close combat. That's when he got training in the ways of combatblade-combat. Upon receiving his armour he decided to continue his way of fighting and managed to join an assault squad, without jumppacks, but with a Rhino transport. Rico had fought under chaplain Ajax multiple times before And Rico knew Ajax from those battles. He was glad he could still serve the Emperor near Ajax's side.

OOC: Hope everything's alright...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Just a query, what colour is the armour of the Iron Snakes? Like, typical armour colour scheme for the chapter? I'll do the rest anyway.

Name: Tyrus Malakai - Battle Brother

Age: 87 years

Appearance: Tyrus stands at an average astartes height, and is more lithe and agile than an average astartes. He is less bulky than a normal astartes, and is quite slim. His hair is a short-cropped brown, and his eyes a sky-blue. He has no outstanding scars on him, except one jagged one along his left forearm; earned fighting his sea-wyrm. He has a full suit of Mk VII Aquila Armour, in the Gun-Metal Grey of the Chapter's Colours. He bears a blazing golden eagle on his chest-plate, and his armour is trimmed with a fine crimson and purest white. He has a black lightning-bolt along where he was scarred by the sea-wyrm.

Wargear: Boltgun, and _Venomblade_; a heavily modified short-sword, with a slightly lengthened grip, and a curved blade, making it styled like a cutlass. It is also coated in the venom of the sea-wrym Tyrus defeated, making the tiniest pin-prick turn into a deadly wound. The blade is deep green.

Personality: Tyrus is a new recruit, yet has an unsual self-discipline for an iniate who has yet to prove himself. He will not engage in close quarters until it is absolutely necessary, as the boltgun is a superior weapon to most enemy-ranged guns. He will joke when away from battle; but during war, he becomes deadly serious and takes nothing lightly. Has a strong sense of honour; will not take insults well.

History: Tyrus was born into poverty, on the backwater world of Gargonis. His parents soon left each other, before abandoning him too, at the age of 14. Tyrus learnt how to take care of himself the hard way. He eventually, at the age of 17, joined a gang called "The Snaketails." Here, Tyrus prospered, becoming a fit and athletic young man. It was ironic that he was to join the Iron Snakes. When he was selected for training, he was taken to the fortress-monastery for extensive workouts. It was tough, but Tyrus knew how to survive; even when the officer in command forced them to sleep in the freezing gales, in the wet, outside, after two day's of fitness training, it was Tyrus who climbed the walls, found his barracks, and got some sleep. The next morning, the officer just said nothing. He had done well.

When he was sent to slay his sea-wyrm, times were the hardest they'd ever been. After days of tracking a beast, Tyrus found he had not only caught a fully-developed, male sea-wyrm; but a venemous one too. Exhausted,Tyrus fought for two days, before penetrating the beast's thick hide with his sealance. Unfortunately, in its death throes, the monster's barbed tail cut a long wound down his forearm, its posionous blood spilling inside the cut. The Chapter's Apothecaries found him, and were amazed that he had survived for so long with the blood in him. When he finally recovered, he was gifted _Venomblade_ for his display of resilience, resisting the posion even as it over-whelmed him. Now, he is ready to prove himself as an astartes; bred for war, and without fear.


Hope that's all fine, just need that little bit of info on the armour, then I'll edit it so it's complete.

EDIT: Thank you, armour description updated.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Polished Gun-Metal Grey, gold chest and shoulder pads etched with red and white, thank you lexicanum

bloodthrister and Farseer Darvaleth, you are both accepted.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Im in heres my battle brother

*Name:* Hektor Priam

*Age:* 87

*Appearance:* Hektor stands about average height for a marine, if a bit broader at the shoulders. He has heavily tanned skin dark brown eyes and dark brown hair that hangs loose to arpind his shoulders, he often braids his before setting out on a mission. Hektor has yet to earn any scars of note often having older brothers calling him a ‘pretty boy’, much to his irritation. Hektor carries his sword on his right hand side of his belt with his bolt pistol holstered on left hand side. He prefers to keep his bolter easy to use at all times and so has it ‘stuck’ to his leg via the magnetic clams on his right grieve of his armour. When not using his combat shield he has it slung over his back and he is rarely seen without his sealance in hand even out of combat.

*Personality:* Hektor is seen as a joker within his former scout squads, being able to find a joke in the direst situations without losing his focus or detracting from his performance. Despite this none can dispute the cold fury that decends upon him when he enters close quarters.

*Wargear:* His Sealance’s hilt is wrapped in the hide of the sea-wyrm he killed as part of his initiation as is the hilt of his war-blades; which is a short, strait, double edged blade, with a sea-wyrm tooth pommel which is hung off his belt opposite to his Bolt Pistol. His Combat shield is usually slung over his power pack while his Bolter is usually connected to the magnetic clamp on his right grieve when not in use.

*History:* Hektor was born on Ithaka, in a city of Dorine. Found amongst the tropical islands of the planet, in this region the islands are dominated by warring city states. It was here from the age of 5 that Hektor was taught the ways of hoplite warfare, of spear, sword and shield as one. 

At age 13 Hektor was returning to his home city from delivering a message to a friend of his father when he came upon a lone warrior locked in single combat with a sea-wyrms. Without thinking steered his boat to rescue the warrior, ignorant to the fact that it was a initiate fighting for his armour. Hektor caste his two spears at the beast catching it in the eye, giving the warrior his opening to slay the beast. After hauling the warrior into the boat he raged at Hektor for interfering in battle and at how now his honour was now tarnished, soon though he calmed and thanked Hektor for his good nature at risking his life to aid a stranger.

At age 15 Hektor fought shoulder to shoulder with his fellow Dorines to defend the city from an attack from a rival city, at the end of the fighting season when the soldiers returned home to tend their fields Hektor was visited by a giant whose skin was like night and hard as steel and whose face was that of a skull, the giant took Hektor and two others from their homes and into the stars.

Hektor spent the next 72 years at study and at war as a scout in the Iron snake chapter, he faced all that would face him in combat and survived, even when his brothers hadn’t. His most outstanding achievement was the kill of Warboss Arkkilliz with a sniper shot through the eye and one through the heart, breaking the Waaagh! In its third month from over a mile away, though the purging of the Waaagh! took nearly two years before the chapter could leave.

When Hektor Faced the sea-wyrm for his own initiation he did so in the way of his people with spear and shield backed up by decades of training, a strong arm and a sharp blade. This is Hektor’s first mission as a full battle brother and with squad Athens.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Great Character Fire Starter Pyro. Your accepted.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

this still going? or are we leaving it to die before it's even started???


----------



## Capt. Knight (Jul 15, 2009)

If this is still going, I'll join. I'd like to be a guardsman if thats ok.

Name: Capt. Zakary K'olar

Age: 23

Appearance: Zakary is of medium hieght and build, standing well under two meters and having slightly broud shoulders. His forearms are thick with muscle and he has an augmented arm of the finest make availible on Prothius Ultra. His augmented arm is covered in psuedo skin like most of the make availible on the planet. He has pale skin due to being stationed on the polar regions for the last year before the cultist uprising.

He has close cropped dirty blond hair and piercing gray eyes. He wears a scar that slides from the tip of his right eye to the top edge of his cheek , a wound from a cultist, with honor. He also has a small dirty blond beard and mustache.

He wears a gray trench coat and his standard issue black flak armor over his trench coat. The shoulders show his captain rank badges on them. The coat is lined with black combat webbing holding ammunition for his autogun and laspistols. He also wears a bandolier for extra ammunition.

The helmet he wear is gray and made of steel and has the imperial eagle on it. It also has a black '1' on it for his captain rank.

Personality: Zakary is a pious, intelligent and staunch supporter of the Imperium and the Emperor. He normally is a kind, but tough instructor or mentor and usually is able to gain the loyalty of his men by performing as an example of bravery and ferocity. He leads by example and when he is able to fight with multiple squads of even larger groups under his comand, due to other comanders dying or the like, he almost never resorts to simply grinding down the enemy with men and hopin they run out of ammunition. He cares for his men and is couragous in battle, but he is also devious, sarcastic, witty and not very afraid to talk back, keeping him from having very much in the way of career advancement. Though he is of noble birth, he is modest and down to earth.

Wargear: Standard flak armor, Autogun, twin laspistols and a bayonet for his autogun that can be used as a close combat weapon by itself.

History: Born on Prothius Ultra as the only child of a moderate noblefamily, he was given the best career training and schooling possible by his over-bearing father and his caring, but distant, mother. He excelled at the officer schooling, preferring to go into infantry command rather than the armored divisions. He also enjoyed learning about the non military peruits his father let him study, such as low gothic and cooking. Although these could be applied to the possibility he might need to have these skills to survive.

He joined the 234th Prothius Ultra 'Titans' when he was of recruiting age. He was given basic training and sent to a suplemetary officer training camp. He was instantly promoted to luetenant after his training was over and took command of the Fifth division's second squad. After he got settled, the Titans where sent to another system to defend against ork invaders.

The Iron Snakes where also in the system and the planet the Titans fought on was the same where the Athens Team died. Zakary led his two squads and eventually the whole fifth division after almost all other commanders of said division were slaughtered by the greenskin threat. Eventually, the fifth was reinforced, and Zakary along with several others were awarded medal and he was promoted to the rank of captian for thier bravery in the fight. After these events Zakary was transferred to be the adjucant to one of the Titan's commanders on the northern polar region.

Then the cultist uprising occurred. Zakary and many of the Titan's where sent to the capitol city to protect the govenor. They remain there still, fighting off increasing amounts of cultists and other heretics.

I hope this is good. I sort of made up the regiment and what it looks like, but if there is already a history and description for the planets defenders then I'll gladly change it.

The helmet looks like this: http://www.gdrecon.co.uk/images/general/m40.jpg
I couldn't really come up with a good description for it.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*I will join you!!*

I will bear our groups flag to victory my battle brother

Name: Battle Bother Shri’Kia Ludgeon

Age: 212

Appearance: Shri’Kia, or “Shri” as he is commonly referred to is strongly built, hailing from Ithica himself. His face is rough, with a scar across his left eye, which is bionic. His left hand bears the mark of the Snakes 5th Company. His armor carries purity seals to keep him in the Emporers light, and has, in addition to the chapter mark, a ork skull with the Aquila over it on his left knee pad.

Personality: Shri is very quiet around most people, and tends only to speak when spoken to or when having to give commands. Shri is an honorable warrior, who seeks battle like an ork, yet fights with the zealous nature of the inquisition stromtrooper. When with friends, Shri is a funny jokster, who tends to be the referry in any sticky situations. However, Shri doesn’t make too many friends, and therefore remains a mystery to most around him.

Wargear: Squad Standard strapped to backpack, two bolt pistols, Sword of Snakes, Frag and Krak Gernades. Bionic left eye

History: Not much is remembered of Shri's past after his initiation into the order. Shri was born into a middle-class family, where he worked in a gunsmith shop. One day the Snakes came out to gather healthy young men for their recruitment program. Being of sound mind and healthy body, Shri was taken by the Snakes back to their fortress monastery. They put him in the brutal training regiments of the initiaition program and eventually became he became a full-fledged warrior of the Chapter.

While in the Chapter, Shri advanced quickly to sergeant, commanding his own squad in the Battle of Anoius. He grew to earn respect but, in a twists of fate, lost over half the entire squad. As punishment, he was demoted to an average Battle-Brother. Now, he has joined squad Athens to repent and regain his honor.

Shri uses the fighting style of Fodenvilsian, based on ancient tomes he had read in the Chapters infamous library. Using pistols to kill as many enemies until he gets within close ranged, then tears his enemies apart with the “first strike to kill” style of Fodenvilsian fighting.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes it is still going, just need more people. If they don't join soon then i will start the action thread prematurely and allow anyone who wants to join to join. All characters are fine except space marines don't have corporals emperorshand89, and can you please remove the adimatium cloak. Thanks


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

One small side-note: Signums are only used by imperials and techmarines/-priests to get in contact with command vehicles. So I doubt the chapterbanner carrier'd have one in his bionic eye


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

gotcha, I editted the post, tell me what you think


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

well, first of all: his equipment still says he has a bionic eye with build in signum 

second of all (yes I'm a fluffnut!) he joined the guard and already made it to sergeant. However in order to become a space marine you have to get initiated when you're still not a fully grown up person. Otherwise your body will reject some of the implants. And I doubt the guard recruit childeren!


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I wasn't in the best shape last night so I only skim read the background. I will agree with bloodthrister and you need to change your background so that your not in the imperial guard.If you need any more information just pm me. Also please remove the signum.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Just a nitpick here, if you don't mind. I do believe that the Iron Snakes only recruit from Ithaka, and not any where else. At least that is the impression I get from reading Brotherhood of the Snake..


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, I'll work on his hsitory, but he needs the bionic eye, its a personal thing. Also, he wiels dual pistols and uses them until he gets into close combat, so the better aimiong system he has, the more accurate he will be with the pisotls, since he laoths usuing bolters

read the codex, the signum is a brain chip that increases accuracy, its in the wargear section i think


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

The Signum is something the Devastator sergeant has, and it allows one member of his squad to use his BS. I know he's not a devastator, but he could say he has technology similar to that used in Signums?

He he good one DA. :biggrin:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

It's ok, don't worry, by the way, are you gonna start the action thread anytime soon, its been a couple o days since anyway joined up!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

emperorshand relax a little bit lord ramo will start it when he's ready so calm down. if your bored try the arcade, it has some fine games that are addictive.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol emperorshand a couple of days is really not that long for a roleplay. We only have, like, four characters anyway. Unless Lord Ramo wants to start, we won't start.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, sorry, I'll be more patient


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I am waiting for till tomorrow. If no one else has posted by then I shall start the action thread.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

sweet, here we come you xeno filth, hahahahaah


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry real life has got me caught up, and as such, I am going to post it up by saturday sorry to all involved.

Lord Ramo


----------



## Scythe Beast (Jun 22, 2010)

Mind if i join as the Apothecary

Name: Apothecary Tridon

Age: 187

Appearance:Under his helmet, His buzz cut chestnut hair is met by a scar going from his brow to his left cheek like a empty river in his skin, his face was shaved of most facial hair apart from a soul patch on his chin. his face is rarely seen as he prefer to keep his helmet on at all times. 

His armor of the Apothecarion is as white as the wings of a angel, as well as having the silver winged skull in it's chest. his medi-pack marked in the chapter color and the Prime Helix symbol shoulder plate has a Black steel mark of honor in the form of a small shield. 

Personality:It is not odd for a Apothecary to become protective of th marines he treats and that doubles about the holy Geen-seed as it is the future of the chapter should a brother fall so he will fight like a lion with his brothers in combat. He is also a inquisitive person and alway eager to put a Xeno on the dissecting table dead or alive and screaming. among his brother he tends to stay level head and devoid of emotion in place for reason. But he prise the emperor and will so no servant of his will die is he could help it. 

Wargear: His power armor of the Apothecarion is fine tuned for treatment even under the heaviest of fire with a fully stocked medi-pack as well as "the Emperor's Peace" used to give peace to those that can't be saved. He also keeps his Sealance from his Initiate days. is main weapon is a Bolt pistol combined with a Warblade in place of a chainsword and hidden in his belt is a small vial of the water from Ithaka.

History: Born a son of the tribe's healer on Seaworld of Ithaka, as a child he helped his father and mother even in the most bloody of the wounded tribesmen. As an adult he became the Medicine man of the village's hunting ship. one day the storms hit as they were to return to land when the sea-wyrms attacked, dragging most of the men down into the night's sea to their deaths. when the monster broke into into his cabin, reacting quick he throe a powder jar of dangerous herbs in the wyrm's face. blind it long enough to take his dagger and strike at it's eyes. it thrown him into the sea after he pulled out it's other eyeball and awoke on the sand with a huge figure standing over him, looking at the eye that he still holding in his hand and his bloody hands. this figure was a Battle Brother of the Iron Snakes and so he was taken to the Fortress Monastery in hope that he would become a Neophyte. Oddly instead of screaming he keep the plain of implantation at bay by learning from the Apothecary transforming him and so the Apothecary put a recommendation to have this Neophyte put in the Apothecarion to under go the training to become a Apothecary himself.

After nearly half a century in the Apothecarion. He came out a Apothecary of the Iron Snakes and has proven him a out standing Battlefield medic and bio-researcher in the Fortress Monastery on Ithaka.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sure thing welcome aboard!


----------



## Capt. Knight (Jul 15, 2009)

I bet we can wait a bit more. It is for the Emperor after all.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Let's just pray the Emperor wil forgive us! 

I hope you've fixed the problems IRL, Lord Ramo. I'm really looking forward to this RP and I think it's worth waiting for, so pls take the time to fix you own problems first


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Dont worry its definatley going up tomorrow. No problem with it


----------



## Capt. Knight (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm guessing in a little while in the thread the space marines will fall into orbit to help a young guardsmen out, or something, right?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Pretty much


----------



## Capt. Knight (Jul 15, 2009)

Cool. The Emperor, and in this case, the space marines, protect.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Capt. Knight said:


> I'm guessing in a little while in the thread the space marines will fall into orbit to help a young guardsmen out, or something, right?





Lord Ramo said:


> Pretty much



He he he sneaky little future-teller we have here. :grin:


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Lord Ramo,

This saturday I'm going on holidays, until august 15th (if everything goes right), so I won't be posting 'till then. Hope you can keep my character alive until then!


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Cheers for letting me know.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

lets get this party started


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> lets get this party started


Umm lol the action thread is up already.


----------



## Capt. Knight (Jul 15, 2009)

Then lets get it even more started! ;p


----------



## Brother Tavius (Aug 4, 2010)

hey, is there still room for another battle-brother? If this rp is still going on let me know and I'll post my character.


----------



## xianren (Dec 15, 2009)

If this rp is still a go I'd be interested in joining. I noticed the action thread is already a month old... But if you're going to pick it up again....


----------

